# Where is Lizzie??



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Where, oh where could she be??










THERE she is!! :lol: 









What are you talking about? I was never lost -- just getting my beauty rest.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that is soo adorable! i love pics like that. have you seen the Mr. Winkle site? its this pomeranian that has a tongue that sticks out. and there's greeting cards saying "where's mr winkle" and he's surrounded by a bunch of stuffed animals. its adorable


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww...what cute pictures!!! ~ she looks alot like Ruby Jean--except I just groomed her myself....







...so the hair is a little different....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is precious and the pics are just great!!! Love them and the captions.... just too cute!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

She's darling. Such cute pictures! Thanks for sharing.
Quincymom


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awwh....that's cute!!









-c


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Awww how cute! She looks so innocent


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@May 19 2005, 10:54 AM
> *She looks so innocent <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63459*


[/QUOTE]
That is certainly one thing Lizzie is NOT!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Great pics







What a doll baby


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Lizzie is just adorable!! She is one lucky pup to have a Momma that stuck with her through those tough times!!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@May 19 2005, 06:07 PM
> *Lizzie is just adorable!!  She is one lucky pup to have a Momma that stuck with her through those tough times!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
She has nooooo idea....


----------



## maltagurl (Mar 15, 2005)

So darling







By the way, I noticed that Lizzie's tail is quite long. How long is it anyway and how long should the tails really be? Mimi's tail is cut to the length of 7 inches. Maybe it just depends on the owner on what they prefer.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Such a cutie!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo+May 19 2005, 10:31 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is certainly one thing Lizzie is NOT!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63472
[/B][/QUOTE]









I was SO waiting to see your reply to that "innocent"







comment!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Yeah, cuz YOU know the truth, dontcha? :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@May 19 2005, 10:32 PM
> *Yeah, cuz YOU know the truth, dontcha?   :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63658*


[/QUOTE]


Yep!







Which is why it shocked me to hear you wanted to know about TWO!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltagurl_@May 19 2005, 07:28 PM
> *So darling
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I never heard of a maltese having their tail cropped. I'm sure they come in different lengths, and also depending on how much they curl they could appear shorter or longer.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+May 20 2005, 10:43 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never heard of a maltese having their tail cropped. I'm sure they come in different lengths, and also depending on how much they curl they could appear shorter or longer.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63771
[/B][/QUOTE]
Maltagurl: are you talking about the actually tail or the hair on the tail? I have never cut the hair on Lexi's tail, so it is pretty long. I don't plan on cutting it unless it gets so long it is dragging. Even then I would only trim it. Her tail is so pretty, it is one of the things everyone is always commenting on.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 20 2005, 10:53 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Maltagurl: are you talking about the actually tail or the hair on the tail? I have never cut the hair on Lexi's tail, so it is pretty long. I don't plan on cutting it unless it gets so long it is dragging. Even then I would only trim it. Her tail is so pretty, it is one of the things everyone is always commenting on.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63772
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Lizzy is adorable! Thanks for sharing those pics - they (and the captions) really made me smile!


----------



## maltagurl (Mar 15, 2005)

I mean the hair on the tail. It seems that it grows so fast that it is dragging on the ground sometimes. I do like it long, I really like the plumed affect. But I hate to see it get dirty or matted. So I just trim it a little about once a month. No way would I ever want to crop that beautiful plume. I'm not that crazy. I just trim about half an inch of the hair. Maybe I will just leave it alone.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltagurl_@May 22 2005, 10:56 AM
> *I mean the hair on the tail.  It seems that it grows so fast that it is dragging on the ground sometimes.  I do like it long, I really like the plumed affect.  But I hate to see it get dirty or matted.  So I just trim it a little about once a month.  No way would I ever want to crop that beautiful plume.  I'm not that crazy.  I just trim about half an inch of the hair.  Maybe I will just leave it alone.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]














That is what I thought you meant.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 19 2005, 12:42 AM
> *Have you seen the Mr. Winkle site?  its this pomeranian that has a tongue that sticks out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63419*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah, what's the deal with his tongue??


----------

